# 9mm 1911 Pistol



## new guy

Hey guys, I am looking into the 1911 style guns and I prefer a 9 over the standard 45. I know it's less powerful, but that's what I am looking for. I am not going to put a price point on what I want, but I don't want to be kicked out of the house because I bought a gun...lol. I have not had an opportunity to shoot any 1911 other than various .22lr versions. My local ranges do not rent them. I love the styling and feel of the 1911s and want to get one soon. I just need some insight on which one you guys would choose and why. Keep in mind this will be my first (but hopefully not last) 1911. I will use it more for range time than anything else, so it has to function. The brands I have looked at as of now are:

Rock Island Armory
Rock River
Smith and Wesson
Taurus
Kimber
Springfield 
And Sig Sauer

What say you guys on a good 9mm 1911?


----------



## rex

In that list I'd go SA,but I have no personal experience with the rest.Kimber 9s of all sizes seem to have extraction issues lately and it seems some are due to too heavy a recoil spring,but I'd love to get my hands on one because extractors have been a long time problem and I'm thinking fitting one for a 9 screwed them up worse than than trying to get one right in a 45.Their warranty sucks too,a whole year for a grand.


----------



## qwiksdraw

Be sure to check the STI guns: STI INTERNATIONAL

STI is a Texas company that makes some awesome guns and has the best customer service in the industry.

I have the Spartan V in 9MM.


----------



## ronmail65

I purchased a Rock Island Armory 9mm Tactical model about 2-3 years ago. It's SA, it's my only 1911, has been highly reliable, and I do not regret the purchase. I use it at the range - don't carry it.

I decided on this pistol because of the tactical features/style, 9mm chambering, and price point -- it seems like it would be a good value and I would say it has been.

Dislikes... the front and rear sights were both black - no contrast, so I painted the front sight white and it's fine. The parkerized finish is a bit thin, but so far it wearing well. I replaced the grips with checkered walnut grips -- the original grips are smooth and plain but they are very comfortable. The grip change was more for cosmetic reasons.

All things considered, I'd say the dislikes are minor. I like the RIA.


----------



## paratrooper

From the ones you listed, I'd go with a SIG.


----------



## TAPnRACK

All the brands listed are good manufacturers... although my top pick would be the Sig as well... never met a Sig that I didn't like.

Those STI's are very nice, I've handled but never shot em'. Small shop that has a reputation for quality... and high price tags, but seem worth it if you have the funds.

I like the looks of Kimber, but I've yet to have a student bring one to a training class that didn't have multiple malfunctions. This fact will keep me away from purchasing one myself.


----------



## new guy

Went "window shopping" today for some 1911s. Taurus and Kimber are definitely out of the equation for me now, they just didn't feel good to me. No one had any Rock River or Rock Islands in stock. Did have a chance to handle the Springfield, Smith and Wesson and Sig. As well as a Para chambered in .45. I know I want a 9mm but the Para just felt sooo good, plus it was a heck of a deal I thought. I am really interested in the STI Spartan V and IV, but not one gun store near me has one. I like the Sig out of the ones I handled, but want to get my hands on an STI before I make a final decision.


----------



## swany66675

I would have to go with a Springfield emp not a true 1911 but it was built for the 9mm. If it doesn't work they have the best customer service and will make it right quick. I don't know much about 1911's but when I decided to put my money on one it was an emp (40s&w) and I've been impressed (going to pick up the 9mm also as soon as my lgs can find one).


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

If it's in your budget the Sti Lawman 5.0 in 9mm is a real high end 1911 in 9mm. It's by far one of the best 1911's I have shot. the recoil is next to zero as its a full size 1911. I find myself shooting this one more than any other gun I own. Good luck on your search!


----------



## lovefshn

Any one familar with the Springfield Loaded 9mm. I love the looks of this gun. It is on the Calif. Dept. of Justice approved firearms list. It seems very few guns are approved for sale in calif.


----------



## claimbuster

STI, Springfield or DW would be my choices in 9mm. I have one STI, one Springfield and three DW's. all good choices.


----------



## SouthernBoy

I have a Springfield Armory 1911 A1 in 9mm that has been modified for competitive use. Beautiful gun and very accurate.


----------



## Shipwreck

This is an older thread, but.... 

I see you put Rock Island Armory AND Rock River... So, you didn't get the names mixed up like many do...

Rock River stands out from all the ones you listed. All the others are standard production guns. Rock River, which no longer makes 1911s (except for the upcoming polymer one that STILL has NOT been released). Rock River 1911s are like an Ed Brown or Wilson. They are semi custom 1911s - not production guns.

Springfield can do something similar - but that is from the Springfield Custom Shop Gun. They are not standard Springfields sold at most gun shops. I previously had a Full Rail 9mm Springfield Custom Shop Operator. But, I waited a year, and it was $3k.


----------



## Dirvin

I'm an STI fan. Can't go wrong with any of their products. We own several of them. Low end and high end.


----------



## Arejaye

My 2 cents is a few years late, but for new members with the same question, I'm in full agreement with Rex on this one..Springfield Armory. I think it's gonna give you the best bang for the buck, they're reliable, and with the myriad of models of the 1911 or 1911A1 that SA makes, if ya can't find what suits ya, just stop lookin'.  Back in the 90's, against advice from a few people, my first 1911 9mm was a Llama. They had a bad reputation, but all of mine were great guns, but sadly they're no longer made, so again, my personal choice from the above list for a 9mm on a 1911/1911A1 frame would be a Springfield. If I couldn't find one without traveling a couple hundred miles, my second choice would be the Rock Island. Yeah, I know I'm gonna get flack for that, but they're pretty reliable too and won't break the bank, just as the Springfield won't. I just got another SA 1911A1 9mm a couple days ago with 3 extra magazines and the (front)sight of my choice for $425. SA makes a solid, reliable and accurate gun that has a great hand feel to it if you've got comparatively smaller hands like I do. If Brand X gun doesn't feel comfortable in your hands, it's probably gonna intimidate ya giving your mind that millisecond to think it's a larger, much more powerful gun than you actually have, or just the opposite if it's one of those tiny .22 derringers, and I'm just not fond of powder burns myself, and I don't care *what* the caliber is or the knock down power, if ya can't hit the intended target does it matter anyway?

"Aim small, shoot small"


----------



## cedarhill

I picked up a used Kimber Carry model in 9mm and it been great. I called Kimber about the springs since I didn't know how many shots it had and they sent me 2 free recoil springs. The sights are great and I am most accurate with that pistol than any others I have. It is light enough with the aluminum frame that I carry is sometimes.


----------



## Cofaler

Springfield or RIA. Good guns, and the lower price point for your first 1911 will allow more money for practice ammo and what mods (if any) you would like to do. Then, you'll know exactly what you want when you upgrade, maybe to a .45....


----------



## slayer61

Y'all realize this topic is from early 2013, right?


----------



## Blackhawkman

I'd go with the Springfield Armory EMP. The Rock Island is good also. jmo


----------

